# The earth moved. Literally!!! Aquarium is fine.



## Petra R (25 Apr 2018)

Scary, scary SCARY 4.3 earthquake this morning. Epicenter like less than 15 or so miles away.

I WAS briefly wondering about the wisdom of aquariums in an earthquake zone while building the tank and a week later here we are.

Tank survived fine as did everything else but I must admit it was a bit frightening.

I guess the Juwels on the Juwel cabinets are buffered a little as they are on plastic feet and don't sit directly on the cabinet but still... I think I need to review my insurance policies.

This is the 3rd or 4rth significant one in as many years.


----------



## zozo (25 Apr 2018)

That's indeed scary, my first and last was1992 around 5 Richter..It woke me up in the middle of the night shaking in my bed seeing the closet comming off the wall almost falling over. Now i live in an erae where it is extrmely rare.. But never the less the strangest and most helpless wtf feeling i ever had. Such a "The day the earth stood still" feeling.. .

Good thing your new tank survived... Maybe you should make a Pompeii aqauscape, to commemorate the event and thank the gods..


----------



## Petra R (25 Apr 2018)

@zozo - I am not easily scared but this one was a bit frightening with a lot of thunder-like noise from below.  First the dog and the cats went nuts. Then the surface of my coffee rippled (so weird to watch)
Then there was this deep growly kind of thunder noise which grew and grew from below and then everything started shaking.


----------



## sparkyweasel (25 Apr 2018)

There are quite a few YouTube videos of aquariums in earthquakes. Here is one, Richter 7.5!


----------



## MJF90 (26 Apr 2018)

jeez, thats scary! good to hear everything is ok!


----------

